# Is it Magic?



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

My daughter was looking through one of her English work books for this year - they had to rewrite a recipe.

She decided that she wanted to make the biscuits - but when she read the recipe out I had to burst her bubble. ' SOrry we can't get colden syrup here ' (we managed to find some last year in Carrefour - but none since).

Abracadabra - Izzy Wizzy let's get busy.

We go shopping to Seoudi and what do we find bottles of - GOLDEN SYRUP.

Have got her reading some other recipes - saying the ingredients out loud - maybe they may 'magically appear'.

I can hope!!

But seriously - some things seem to be getting through - maybe there's hope for some oxo yet!!


----------

